
We Need a Covid-19 Tracker – Here's how you do it with off the shelf tech - brendanlevy
https://www.goodrx.com/blog/goodrx-national-coronavirus-covid-19-tracker/
======
brendanlevy
I've been kicking the idea of using either cell carrier mandated surveys, or
off the shelf tools like Google Surveys and SurveyMonkey (the representative
audiences tool not the surveys you think about) as a way to quickly gather
massive and highly granular data.

Would love it if HackerNews would tear the idea apart, rebuild it, and help
make it happen.

Other countries have incredibly detailed data stores on COVID-19 and the
United States continues to be flying blind.

